# "Pink Slime" is Making a Comeback in Ground Beef Products



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2014)

Just when you thought something nasty has said goodbye, greedy corporations start to use it again, with no regard for the consumer's health.  http://www.medicaldaily.com/meat-by...se-us-beef-prices-what-you-should-know-284834


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it mandatory in the US to list contents/ingredients on all packaged food?
What about information about nutritional content - amount of fats, carbohydrates, salt, sugar and preservatives/colourings?


----------



## drifter (Jun 21, 2014)

On hamburger meat/ground beef, only the lean/fat content is listed and known. Pink slime was an additive and lowered the price to merchants. Hamburger meat needs no additive. I canvassed the major fast food joints and major grocery firms when this first became known. If it is making a comeback, somebody is using it and sellingthe stuff. I don't want to buy ground beef with this additive from a hamburger joint or a grocery store. We really have no way of knowing. Back when, I think it was in 2012, the CEO of Tyson's said it would all blow over in two or three weeks and people would forget all about it. I don't know if you can trust corporate america to tell you the truch when their profits are involved. As the price of meat rises, the pressure will mount to start buying beef with  the additive again.


----------

